# EMT Pants



## Linny911 (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi! I am an EMT student and I am having some trouble finding good pants in my area. I have tried on several different brands ranging from 511 to even ****ies. My problem is that I have a smaller waist and big thighs, so every pant is too big on my waist and too tight in the thigh. Didn't know if anyone had any suggestions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EKUEMT (Jan 6, 2017)

I prefer the 5.11 brand to any others. They are made better for my certain body type. You may have to just end up getting a belt and tightening the waste. I know a few people in my class that had to do that.


----------



## E tank (Jan 6, 2017)

Buy a couple pair in the ball park and bring them to a tailor for alterations. Not expensive and you'll come off far more professionally. 

No big deal


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 6, 2017)

One word: Nomex.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 6, 2017)

(sighs) Here, OP. None of us "dudes" know a damn thing about wearing female EMS pants. 
Again, as my pal @CALEMT stated in another thread, the search bar is your amígo.

https://emtlife.com/threads/quick-ladys-pants.41386/#post-575288

https://emtlife.com/threads/female-ems-pants.37768/


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 6, 2017)

Maybe I should read the OP's post before posting my response. Looks like my good buddy VentMonkey already linked the tread that came to mind after reading the OP's post.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 6, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Maybe I should read the OP's post before posting my response.


It's all good, pal, I'll chalk it up to your "RNE"...
Reflexive Nozzle Effect.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 6, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> It's all good, pal, I'll chalk it up to your "RNE"...
> Reflexive Nozzle Effect.



That and the two shots of Tin Cup Whiskey that I have under my belt. 

Keep calm and chase whiskey with more whiskey as... -PAF


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 6, 2017)

I have pretty large thighs myself. And 5.11 with a tailor works magic. I use them for le too


----------



## MMiz (Jan 7, 2017)

_I cleaned up the thread._


----------



## MackTheKnife (Jan 7, 2017)

TruSpec

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 7, 2017)

511 does offer a women's cut. That might help 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MackTheKnife (Jan 8, 2017)

I wonder what the other brand was in the OP that got censored. Was it ****ies? If so, why censor it? 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MackTheKnife (Jan 8, 2017)

Looks like auto-censor.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Linny911 (Jan 8, 2017)

Yeah. Thanks for the help guys. I am a woman and the women's cut really doesn't differ a whole lot from the men's cut. I'll probably just get a pair tailored. Thanks guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OHgrl74 (Feb 2, 2017)

I love Propper. I'm a curvy girl and they fit the best. Last thing I want to deal with is feeling uncomfortable or tugging at my pants


----------



## jvlasic23 (Aug 31, 2020)

EKUEMT said:


> I prefer the 5.11 brand to any others. They are made better for my certain body type. You may have to just end up getting a belt and tightening the waste. I know a few people in my class that had to do that.


are they usually high up in the crotch? I bought a size 4 and they're pretty long and they kind of are tight in the crotch area. The size two is a but tighter but its a better length. I just wanna know if that's normal.


----------

